# REEL TO YOU FEEL



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Carol Canton setup this trip to coincide with hers friends Joe and Jennifer?s visit to <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on">New Orleans</st1:City> from <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">California</st1lace></st1:State>. The weather looked good so I headed straight for the sound armed with Campo shrimp and croaker. Things started slow very little tide and only 2 trout after 4 stops. But things picked up we found some nice trout biting slow with the shrimp under corks and that was the pattern for the day, catch some and move. With a nice box of trout ob ice Jenny was ready for redfish. I headed for some islands and first cast Jenny was hooked up with a 29 inch bronze brute. Jenny caught almost all the reds once she mastered the technique of ?reel to you feel and set the hook?. We had a great day and nice box of fish and hit the dock just ahead of the rain.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch Capt., Thanks for the report.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice mess of fish capt. and keep those reports coming in from LA...


----------

